# amazon echo



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

anyone using an amazon echo? if so, what do you think. I am considering requesting an invite but am not a amazon prime member so will have to pay full price. Don't want to waste 200 bucks for something that is really nothing.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I got accepted into the invite, but never got one. I'd advise against it as it doesn't sound like it will be the best device.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just to update. went ahead and ordered it. shipping date is July 15. I did rejoin amazon prime since there was some shows on it I was wanting to watch so I did not have to pay full price after all.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let me know how well it works. I'll be interested in finding out.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Let me know how well it works. I'll be interested in finding out.



Got it last Thursday and have been playing around with it, trying different things. Works real good. It is turning out to be convenient to do some things like a timer, alarm clock, check the weather and the biggie, turn on the lights. Too bad my apartment cannot use the wemo light switches so I can use it to turn on overhead lights and the outside lights. I am only currently able to turn on lamps. Might be checking into the philips hue though I am not too sure if I want a third automated system for my lights. 

And the other night I had a good laugh at it when I was watching a tv show called Castle. Castle was talking to his daughter whose name is Alexa and all the sudden the echo started playing music  Alexa is the wake up word for the echo. 

Works pretty good with a grocery list. I was able to add items to my list just by telling it to add it as I was checking to see what I needed. Was able to see the list on my phone. The only bad thing about it is you can only take the items off the list manually.

At this time, I can only sing praises for it and wonder how much lazier I will be getting. :grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

So it certain sounds like its worth the cost. I don't use the fancy lights, but the other items sound interesting. Maybe now its time to pick one up.


----------

